# Starter Problem



## sundogger (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 2000 Savana with 140,000 kms on a V6. I went to start it yesterday afternoon after not starting it for 4 days in temperatures between -10c & -20c and it would not turn, not even a click. All lights, radio, fan & wipers work fine, even the fuel pump works. The volt meter on the dashboard says that I have a good charge. I even tried booster cables and still nothing. I removed the battery and put it on a charge for a few hours and still no go. Would this be a bad connection between the battery and starter or is the starter the problem?


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

try lightly tapping the side of the starter with a rubber mallet, this will help clear up any crap that may be in the starter. If still no go try taking the starter to a local auto parts store for testing, most places will test your starter for free.


----------



## sundogger (Feb 13, 2008)

rockshox203 said:


> try lightly tapping the side of the starter with a rubber mallet, this will help clear up any crap that may be in the starter. If still no go try taking the starter to a local auto parts store for testing, most places will test your starter for free.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give the tap trick a try.


----------



## sundogger (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks rockshox203, that tip did the trick.


----------



## AnthonyStargate (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Starter Problem - Fix it today!*

Good Day Sundogger,
I think you need some more intel about your starter. Your problem is known as having a flat spot in the starter. Think of a roulette wheel. You don't know where the pointer will stop spinning. It's the same with your starter. If the starter stops spinning in just the right spot, your Savanna won't start. Tapping it with a broom handle makes the armature (the part in the middle that spins around) move just enough to get away from that flat spot and let the starter work.

But the problem will get worse. The number of times you have to hit the starter to get it to fire up will increase. So you need a new starter, and better sooner than later. Otherwise, if you let the problem go by, eventually the starter won't work at all. That will happen during a rain storm, late at night, when you have to work the next day, and you forgot to buy groceries. You might get bitten by a dog, too. So to avoid all of that, if I were in your situation, I would rush out tonight and buy a new starter. Or call your mechanic if someone else works on your Savana.

Best wishes with the automotive repairs, and enjoy spring, Anthony


----------

